# Working with Aluminum



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

abrasive will load up w/material...........sawzall w/ metal blade,sabre saw etc will work fine...use "blue sand paper to smooth out edges


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like a job for a hacksaw and bastard file, to me. :-?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

push only


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I had that grab bar on my Gheenoe. I'd be aware of cutting that base. If you cut the port side as shown in pics, you will need to reset/thread the screw into the new aluminum. Also note that it will flex a lot more when the base is apart. I'd find a local welder and have him weld on a round pad to the base of each, and a cross bar for additional support from flexing... It's a great tool for what it is, on e modified it can get sketchy, if not done properly..


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like a plan to me. Each leg is still anchored so I don't see a problem with it. It seems to me that it would flex less with the shorter leg gunnel mounted


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> ... If you cut the port side as shown in pics, you will need to reset/thread the screw into the new aluminum....


 Sure thing! That's what I was referring to when I wrote, "drill a new dent screw hole" in the original post. I think it will work. I just need to build up the courage to cut aluminum for the first time. Heck...It's no different than when I first decided to build up the courage to cut wood. A freaking flats boat came of that! lol
Thanks for the heads-up all Very kind of you all to reply!

Oh oh.....yeah, a new cross member is NOT a bad idea but than means I would have to involve someone else. I don't have welding tools.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dude it's like the first scratch on the new kayak. Just after loading it up at the store, grab the car key & give it a love line!

Seriously though, aluminum is soft! It is easy to cut, drill, shape, etc.  Just Do It!

And look at anytide's "stuff box" it will tie the grab rail together pretty well.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey, if you mess it up you can always get it welded back together.


----------



## nmcphail (Jul 17, 2009)

Oyster, 
I do some TIG welding for fun, if you feel like driving up to Deland I'd be very pleased to knock it out in trade for a ride on your sweet Osprey...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

We used pneumatic circular saws in the aluminum shipyard I worked in years ago. Blades are expensive but you could make the cuts you need in a few minutes after removing the base from the U Tube. But be careful your electric circular saw doesn't get ruined with the metal sawdust (swarf)

Table saw would be better.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-8-in-x-60-Tooth-Aluminum-Metal-Cut-Circular-Saw-Blade-48-40-4530/203113448?AID=10368321&PID=1796839&SID=49278866&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1796839-_-10368321&cj=true


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Oyster,
> I do some TIG welding for fun, if you feel like driving up to Deland I'd be very pleased to knock it out in trade for a ride on your sweet Osprey...


Oh frack! Sorry I didn't reply to this earlier. Sounds like a good deal. I've got the thing sitting on the side-line at the moment. I will eventually get back to it though...I may have to take you up on that offer...


----------

